
Ask HN: Why Programmer Is One of the Jobs That Are Disappearing? - jslakro
Some days ago Inc magazine published an article showing jobs that will disappear from today to 10 years.  Apparently it&#x27;s based in projections made by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.  Any idea why this will happen?
======
tiredwired
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/computer-programmers.htm#tab-6)

They seem to think US programming jobs will be outsourced to other countries.

------
itronitron
maybe the projection that programming jobs will disappear in 10 years is due
to a programming 'error' ... it would be a genius move to discourage people
from becoming programmers in order to decrease supply and drive programmer
salaries up

